
Apple buys autonomous driving startup Drive.ai - cpeterso
https://www.fastcompany.com/90369438/apple-buys-drive-ai-showing-its-autonomous-car-project-is-still-alive
======
airstrike
Link to the original article: [https://www.axios.com/apple-buy-
driveai-753da17d-60fe-44f9-8...](https://www.axios.com/apple-buy-
driveai-753da17d-60fe-44f9-84ff-1d2d82cd0b81.html)

~~~
dang
which was posted earlier at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20280920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20280920).
Thanks!

------
MarkMc
In 1984 Apple figured they could build a better general computer than anyone
else, so they launched the Apple MacIntosh

In 2001 they figured they could build a better music player than anyone else,
so they launched the iPod

In 2007 they figured they could build a better smartphone than anyone else, so
they launched the iPhone

Does Apple really think they can build a better car or self-driving computer
than anyone else?

~~~
mmastrac
If I'm not mistaken, the only times they managed to one-up everyone was when
Jobs was at the helm. Going to be a tougher time launching something truely
revolutionary without that vision and persona at the wheel.

